# stance advice for surf-inspired free riding



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

You're overthinking this IMHO. 

If you ride duck right now, try your back foot at zero, leave the front foot as is. Put on headphones, play surfer tunes. Ride. Close eyes and see yourself in the tube, hear the roaring surf as you imagine you are Laird Hamilton at Mavericks. Run over five year old girl snowplowing on skis. Open eyes. Move back foot to plus 5. Repeat. 

Be wary however that when you ride forward on both feet it will tend to turn your shoulders open, and make you face down the hill instead of standing sideways. This is the normal stance and shoulder position for hardboard carving but it is a different kind of turn. 

I started forward stance and now ride duck, I find it keeps my shoulders in line with the board and helps my mechanics. Wish I'd started duck, had to shake various bad habits. Maybe if I had burton fish and rode deep powder I'd set that board up forward stance. None of that here in ontario.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

If you cant the rear foot *away* from the front about 3-4 degrees. It will likely feel much more natural.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*You aint no monoskier*

All that matters is comfort, duck is totally natural for control and technical riding.

-surfer


----------



## sfcarve (Jan 10, 2013)

surfer here - i've played around with angles of all kinds, but have wound up matching my surf stance for powder or carving days... it just feels right. particularly for powder.

angles are roughly +25 and +5.


----------



## FleaFlicker (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, I'll return to duck if I need to but I set up my board with +17 in the front and +3 in the back (I think)


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if the back knee feels off try canting it forward a few degrees, i ride +24/=12 all the time and made a cant forward on kinda 2 axis, so basically the big toe is the lowest point, this, for me is perfect


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I switch it up, depending on the board & conditions.

Don't pay attention to the numbers, so I couldn't tell you what they are?

Always rock a duck stance, most of the time it's pretty even.
With my front foot a cunt hair more forward.

On pow days when it's real deep, like tits deep.
Literally, up too my titties.:bowdown:

I'll set it up almost forward, but my front foot goes alot more forward.

Maybe I'll practise riding switch on a powder board when it's only a foot deep

But tits deep:yahoo: I'm riding my directional pow board one way.

My favorite way:icon_scratch: Real fucking fast.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
(Whilst doing the Ric Flair strut)


TT


----------

